
Show HN: Reverse search on Facebook using JavaScript, in browser - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/scrap
======
app4soft
Would be useful for OSINT teams, such as _Bellingcat_.[0,1,2]

[0]
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BfLPJpRtyq4RFtHJoNpvWQjm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BfLPJpRtyq4RFtHJoNpvWQjmGnyVkfE2HYoICKOGguA/edit)

[1]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/OSINT/comments/7tc2qm/the_osint_too...](https://old.reddit.com/r/OSINT/comments/7tc2qm/the_osint_tools_that_bellingcat_uses/)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/trbrtc/status/895734898647945220](https://twitter.com/trbrtc/status/895734898647945220)

